# Cougar



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Here you go Stan


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And again


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Excuse the dust, it did look clean honest!!

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mike,

That is a very solid looking watch, like it's made from girders.









Is it sandblasted or brushed?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Blasted as far as I know, yes it is a good solid watch

MIKE..


----------

